# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Проект "ДЕНЬ НЕВЕСТ - 2012"

## Елена Ширшина

*Чудо первого Дня Невест в Большом Камне  или мои эмоции и впечаления!*

*Часть 1*

 Этого события ждали волнительно и долго. И опыта организации подобного - у нас точно не было! Предвкушали журналисты - ведь в нашем городе еще никогда такого не случалось! Весь город был в нетерпении, и вот, 27 мая - это наконец-то произошло: знаменитый День Невест - порадовал и Большой Камень, оглушив его жителей яркими эмоциями и невероятным позитивом девушек в свадебных платьях, кружащихся в едином порыве... 
 Дав анонс проекта и общаясь с девчонками на форуме, я лишь отчасти представляла себе, в какую авантюру ввязалась. Началось все около 7 утра, когда весь город еще спокойно спал и не знал, что его ждет.

и глядя на дождивое небо, прося хорошей погоды.

 Начался День невест у каждой с мелких, но приятных волнений, у всех, наверняка, вертелись в голове одни и те же беспокойные мысли - надевать ли сразу платье, ехать ли в бигуди? Успеют девушки еще разок прогнать танец от начала до конца, как мне сделают прическу и макияж, и насколько он будет соответствовать моему внутреннему состоянию и тому образу, который я буду сегодня доносить городу... Все стилисты действовали очень слаженно, и не было случая, чтобы хоть одна невеста не была готова к назначенному времени отъезда. Возникали ситуации, когда над одной девушкой трудились сразу несколько визажистов и парикмахеров, привнося каждый свой штрих к казалось бы уже законченному образу... И, думается, что мастерам удалось подчеркнуть красоту и индивидуальность каждой девушки, и все остались довольны результатами


 И вот... Все собрались. 

Выходим... и «О, чудо!» Дождь прекратился !!!Уже чувствуем кроме дикого волнения – бешеную радость от всего происходящего!!! - Нас уже встречают восхищенные взгляды людей и фото-, видеокамеры..



. Чувствуешь себя ЗВЕЗДОЙ!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

А люди вокруг просто не понимают, что происходит... 

Не готов был город к такому обилию красивых девушек! Да еще и невест!!! Но зато какой фурор!!! Какой выплеск эмоций!



И мы чувствуем эти эмоции, поддаемся всеобщей радости... она переполняет нас и заряжает на весь день!



 Невозможно передать всю ту гамму чувств, которую испытываешь, когда столько красоты вместе! 











И сюрприз от Невест ; «Раз, два, три!!!!!! Игрушки – лови!»

----------


## Елена Ширшина

И ты являешься ее неотъемлемой частичкой - и все автомобили сигналят вслед нашей красивой процессии, любуясь нами из окон и снимая все на камеры своих мобильных телефонов!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Многие из участниц до того момента не имели опыта многочасовых сессий, но при этом вели себя естественно, чувствуя себя, как рыба в воде, легко справляясь со смущением и одновременно испытывая восторг, находясь в центре всеобщего внимания. В общем, было так, как будто нам не впервой позировать! А все потому, что мы получали необыкновенное удовольствие и наслаждение от самого процесса, а именно таких ощущений порой не хватает каждой девушке…

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Затем мы сели в автобус Невест и поехали в кафе «Финис», где нас ожидал фуршет - надо сказать, очень миленькое местечко. Все были настолько радостно возбуждены, настолько насыщены впечатлениями, что, казалось, будто эмоции превратились в стихию, сворачивающую все на пути, казалось, что мы нисколько не устали от нескончаемой ходьбы! Девчонки продолжали по инерции позировать, едва успевая при этом проглотить хоть кусочек пищи
 Потом был парк, ресторан «Океан» - крутые фотосессии!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Фотографии обрабатываются, здесь лиши мала часть.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

ТАКОГО город еще не видел... До окончания вечера усталости просто не чувствовалось, хотя целый день на каблуках, «навытяжку» перед камерами, на виду... И все это благодаря общей доброжелательной атмосфере, благодаря людям, которые вложили ДУШУ в этот проект!!! И, конечно же, нашим невестам!!!
 Вечером прошло торжественное закрытие проекта в ресторане "Центральный". Где присутствоали спонсоры, партнёры, родные и друзья наших участниц. Была подготовленна яркая праздничная шоу-программа.



















 Этот день запомнится на всю жизнь! Как день свадьбы или рождения ребенка... Это просто уже часть нас... Что-то неотъемлемое и неповторимое... 
 А, вообще-то, я считаю, что первый проект прошел более, чем удачно. Практически не было заминок-накладок в программе, на участниц не упала ни одна капелька дождя, чего еще желать? Девчонки счастливы, многие подружились на проекте,  мне пишут в аську и на нашем местном форуме, который день благодарности, чего греха таить, это так приятно!
 . Если честно - меня просто распирает от восторга!!! Мне до конца не верилось, что на одном только энтузиазме двух человек можно провернуть мероприятие такое веселое, позитивное, интересное многим! Я чуть с ума не сошла от счастья, когда девчонки в конце принялись нам кричать спасибо. Причем сами, искренне и о-о-о-очень громко!!!

И девчонки подарили нам огромный торт, где было написано "День невест - 2012"
Ну и конечно, такое мероприятие нельзя было провернуть без вашей помощи!!!

Моё огромное спаибо и низкий поклон *Асе Ясмин*!!! 
Дорогая моя!!!!! Твоя помощь была просто неоценима, и главное - вовремя!!!!!!!!! Когда я не знала, за что хвататься, ты прислала мне весь свой пакет. У меня сложилась мазайка и всё получилось на "УРА!!!"
 Мариночка!!!!!*GilyМari*!!!! Дорогая моя мастерица и палочка -выручалочка!!! Именно твои работы украсили наш проект (Банер, флажки, дипломы и сертификаты) Низкий тебе поклон!!!!
*Ленуська, Уралочка -*  именно твой пинок дал толчок шоу-дефиле, которе мы с девчонками ускоренными темпами готовили и поразили всех наповал на открытии!! (обязательно выставлю видео у теббя в теме)
 Именно Форум дал мне силы, чтобы провернуть такое в нашем городе!!!
СПАСИБО всем, за ваши идеи, подсказки, талант!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Всем доброе время суток!!! Пару месяцев назад я выставляла в теме Фотоотчётов  отчёт о нашем проекте *"ДЕНЬ НЕВЕСТ - 2012",* , которы мы проводили впервые в нашем городе. 
И вот только сейчас нам сделали видеоролики с этого дня.
 Я выставила два в теме Кинозал.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...16#post4489916

А ролик с общим дефиле участниц в Беспределе у Лены Уралочки, потому что именно Ленуська мне очень помогла и советом и делом!!!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...16#post4489916

Хочу сказать, что именно этот проект очень сильно помог моему продвижению вперёд. Реклама прошла колосальная. Так что, не бойтесь, проводите!!! Вы только выиграете!!!

----------


## Курица

Копирую материал из разных тем :Yes4:

----------

